# well i did it finally...smittyplugs



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

i took the big plunge and turned my hobby in to a small company "smittyplugs".
i have been kicking the idea around for some time now.
lots of leg work and paper work but i made it threw it all with no problems.
now all i need to do is get back in the shop and build some plugs lol.:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, you've definitely got the talent. I wish you the best of luck with your endeavor, and with all the positive reviews you've gotten from folks on here, I have a feeling you'll do quite well.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. I hope we can do some business.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks guys....:fishing:


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I thought I had seen some of your work recently on ebay. Your plugs are deffinately unmistakable.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

congrats man, hope you have fun!


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

narfpoit said:


> I thought I had seen some of your work recently on ebay. Your plugs are deffinately unmistakable.


yup you did.
got some on that place now.


----------



## Mark Law (Sep 17, 2006)

Best of luck to ya! <><


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

gratz man! Wish u the best of luck! Is there any way i can see one or 2 of em, like on a website or something?


----------

